# Trip to Leeds (UK)



## dosk3n (Aug 20, 2010)

On the 29th of this month a few of us from our school including our Sifu are visiting his good friend Sifu Martin Brierley at his school "Iron Wing Chun".

Just wondering if anyone here is from this school to see if I will be getting to meet anyone from here.

Anyway I love meeting new people that share my interests and getting to touch hands with other students of a different sifu seems to always lead me to learning somthing new so it should be a good evening.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Aug 20, 2010)

Do3kn, who is your Sifu? Havent heard of many Newcastle wing chun schools (I am sure they do exist lol!) 

It would be great to forge some connections between North and South, especially as I enjoy travelling up to Midlands and beyond


----------



## dosk3n (Aug 20, 2010)

My Sifu is Sifu Paul O'Neal. He has trained under Ip Chun and Ip Ching private for many years and is under WC Archive as 2nd Gen from Ip Man Wing Chun through those Grandmasters.

He isnt that well heard of as he isnt really in it for the money and when mentioned in Combat Magazine they even said he is one of the humblest teachers with great skill but many people would not have heard of him.

He and Sam Kwok used to train together around the same time however I think Sifu Paul O'Neal started under the grand masters a little before Sam. Dont quote me on that though.

Getting a connection between us and the south would be good. Sifu actually did a private seminar for some students down south last month after they met him in Hong Kong.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm from the south but live in the north so will volunteer my services as translator :ultracool



Sounds like you will all have a good time! I do something similiar with karate and have been to Wales and Worcester so far, I can really recommend training with people around the country, good way to make friends and learn new things! Leeds is a good place for shopping and eating out if you have partners who'd like to go out while you train.


----------



## dosk3n (Aug 23, 2010)

Well Tex I will be meeting you some day just working shifts is making it dificult.

Was going to come see you this thursday but one of us 3 is working so cant make it.

If yous trained on weekends it would be fine lol.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 23, 2010)

dosk3n said:


> Well Tex I will be meeting you some day just working shifts is making it dificult.
> 
> Was going to come see you this thursday but one of us 3 is working so cant make it.
> 
> If yous trained on weekends it would be fine lol.


 
Ah I'm on nights Thursday so wouldn't be training lol! We'll all get together though, no worries! I'm away most of September, off to Cornwall for cream teas and cider! If you can only come down when I'm not there don't worry you'll be made very welcome all the same.

PS everyone welcome by the way!


----------

